

Frontend developer career advice? - eagerNewb

Hello, im currently 23, studying network technologies. My interest in web dev began about a year ago, since then i decided that frontend development is more fun for me to do, yet im still interested in learning backend languages. I have a good foundation with C#, Java, Php, but sadly thats what it remains, foundation. I&#x27;m not a complete newb when it comes down to HTML5, CSS and javascript. Have also some frameworks behind me. Currently im employed by a start-up company and am a bit frustrated if i actually will ever become a good frontend&#x2F;backend developer.
Questions:<p>1. Can anyone master OOP languages with lots of will and determination.
2. Does developing with html5, css and javascript, give you a better understanding of other languages?
3. Can someone get a job with my experience, a internship is also okay, but i have financial problems and most of the internships where i come from are not paid.<p>My current experience is:
3 month internship as a .Net developer
4 month (till the moment) frontend developer.
html5, css, a little bit of javascript, newb php skills. Can i score a job, keeping in mind that im ready to put all of my time and passion in learning how to develop amazing(i get amazed when i see something beautiful and intelligently developed) web apps.
I&#x27;m very eager to learn and implement new technologies in my frontend journey.
======
entelechy0
Hello. I'm 28, and currently on the job hunt myself. I have a Bachelor's in
Computer Science, and I've done everything from the lowest to highest levels
of development.

I got into this tech stuff mainly to develop games, but I later became
interested in compilers, language-design, system administration, and security.

If you'd like to see my resume/cv:
[http://mikebell.in/pub/curriculumvitae.pdf](http://mikebell.in/pub/curriculumvitae.pdf)

My advice: ditch the .Net stuff unless you're just in it "for the money". Open
source tools are kind of invaluable for our future.

In the interim while looking for work, grind on new stuff as HARD as you can.
Make things. You should already be putting all of your "time and passion" into
"learning how to develop amazing web apps". That is part of my problem - I'm
not building enough in my spare time.

Diversify your skill set, but stick with learning the basics until you've
gotten a solid grasp. Once you can code anything you feel like in one set of
tools (personally, I use html5/css/javascript, php, and mysql a lot for
webdev), then you can move on.

Programming is more of a way of thinking. Most of it translates into other
languages well enough, but certain tools are better for certain jobs. You
wouldn't want to bring a sledgehammer where a saw is needed. That analogy
might be bad but think of these languages and things more like tools.

Once you learn HOW to learn how to use your tools, you'll be good to go.
Formal Computer Science education helps A LOT, so I recommend either going to
school or going onto Coursera or Khan Academy and grinding on programming
fundamentals.

The biggest thing is whether or not you enjoy what you are doing. If you don't
enjoy it, you will never be good. Period.

~~~
eagerNewb
Hi, thanks for the answer! The truth it's interesting for me, and i enjoy it,
not like i enjoy it when i'm riding a bike or walking around in a park, but i
get immensely happy once i get something to work, ofcourse when something does
not work, i get frustrated, yet i hate when something gets the best of me and
continue trying.

~~~
entelechy0
I recommend not focusing on that frustration because it will only hold you
back. Things will become more "smooth" as you advance in ability. Practice
makes perfect, as they say.

